# Vale de Parra



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello from Portugal
Just found a new aire at Vale de Parra.
7.50 euros per night (winter) includes electric, water and Wifi. Also included is use of a games room with pool table and TV, swimming pool and spa tub (very welcome as it's around 30 degrees today) There is also a single shower and toilet available. 
Oh well back to the pool.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the location of this aire? Any name or GPS co-ordinates please?


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

GPS co-ordinates - Oh yes please this sounds great!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Where is it? And how come it's called an Aire, rather than a campsite?

We're on a campsite in Portugal, it has pool, free wifi etc. etc, and costs €8 a night, or €11 with 16amp electricity, year round. Will shortly be moving to another campsite that has everything and costs €8:50 a night, including electricity.

So when is an Aire a campsite? Or a campsite an aire?


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

Easyriders said:


> Where is it? And how come it's called an Aire, rather than a campsite?
> 
> We're on a campsite in Portugal, it has pool, free wifi etc. etc, and costs €8 a night, or €11 with 16amp electricity, year round. Will shortly be moving to another campsite that has everything and costs €8:50 a night, including electricity.
> 
> So when is an Aire a campsite? Or a campsite an aire?


Hello Easyrider, where is this campsite at Euro 8.50 including electricity?


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Directions for this Aire are
From Guia take M1281 sp Vale de Parra. Aire on left in 2kms. Well SP.
From Albufeira centre sp Vale de Parra on the M526, at Vale de Parra turn right at roundabout. Site in 1.5kms.
Co-ordinates: 37*6'31.17"N -8*18'25.41"W 

Please note price of 7.50 is inclusive of electricity, water and waste disposal. There is a hot shower available, pool, spa pool and games room with TV, pool table and free Wifi.
I would add photos but I'm having problems adding attachments for some reason.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you julie1.

Easyriders, location and coordinates of your site?

We are planning for Winter (Feb 2014). Any help would be greatly appreciated

Regards


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

julie1 said:


> Directions for this Aire are
> From Guia take M1281 sp Vale de Parra. Aire on left in 2kms. Well SP.
> From Albufeira centre sp Vale de Parra on the M526, at Vale de Parra turn right at roundabout. Site in 1.5kms.
> Co-ordinates: 37*6'31.17"N -8*18'25.41"W
> ...


I have now figured out why I couldn't upload photos so here are a couple to give an idea of the site.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

nordasen said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it? And how come it's called an Aire, rather than a campsite?
> ...


It's in Tavira, 10 mins from centre. It's owned by the Police force, so probably the safest campsite in Europe! Between 15/6 and 15/9 it is used by any policeman/woman who wants to use it; the rest of the time, it is kept open at a peppercorn rent. It's on the ACSI website, but the camp does not deal with Acsi any more, so don't rty to book through ACSI. There's plenty of space, just turn up. Here's the link with co-ordinates:

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/algarve/parque-de-campismo-da-psp-120047/

N37 deg, 8' 11"; W7deg, 38' 24"

It's a very nice site, some people stay for the whole time it is open!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Easyriders
Can you tell me if dogs are allowed on this site?
Thank you


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Westkirby01 said:


> Easyriders
> Can you tell me if dogs are allowed on this site?
> Thank you


Sent you a PM on this, but yes, as far as we know, dogs are ok. We certainly saw dogs on site in June, no reason to think it has changed.


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Julie, 
I found the Area autocaravanas in Albufeira thanks to the information you published. The GPS coordinates are N 37º 6' 31.17" W 8º 18' 25.41"
I have been in many other aires in this area including Parque do Gale, Portimao, Silves and this is by far the best one of all. It has the facilities of a Campsite but the tranquility of a quite aire with plenty of character.

I found MHs from many nacionalities here and everyone likes the way this new aire is being run by the owners and also the minimalistic attention to details and the beauty of the surroundings. People love the games room by the pool where you can relax, play pool, table football and watch satellite tv on a huge lcd TV and this is all included in the price. Also, 16a electrics, many long water hoses in each pitch and you can pick up free wifi from your own MH.

If you like sports like I do, you can use the astroturf football ground at any time!!

There is a supermarket about 300 metres away from the aire and you can cycle to the beautiful Gale or Castelo beaches that are about 3 km away..

I have been in many aires in France, Spain and a few in Portugal like I said, but I must admit this is quite special. 
[/img]


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

HelloWestkirby01,

Yes, I can confirm that dogs are welcome.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Crikey, I think Portugal needs to be on the agenda once we are able to start our Winter travels in a year or so! 
Steve.


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

tubbytuba said:


> Crikey, I think Portugal needs to be on the agenda once we are able to start our Winter travels in a year or so!
> Steve.


We did not think much of Portugal when we began our travels but after staying in places like this, we are glad we came. We have been over a month today!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a note of caution here. If you are thinking of staying here and intend to walk or cycle from the site the road is very busy with a lot of fast traffic. 

Whilst the site amenities are indeed as described I would say it is quite the noisiest place we have stayed due to the road traffic, dogs in the night etc.

The price list also shows the use of the shower to be €2 which would make this equal in cost to staying on a full site but without the washing and toilet facilities.

Nice enough but not for us.

JohnW


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> Just a note of caution here. If you are thinking of staying here and intend to walk or cycle from the site the road is very busy with a lot of fast traffic.
> 
> Whilst the site amenities are indeed as described I would say it is quite the noisiest place we have stayed due to the road traffic, dogs in the night etc.
> 
> ...


I would agree that the road is busy but we walked to the local bar on occasion and found that most drivers gave us a wide berth.
We found that the road noise abated at night so no problem sleeping. As for barking dogs, I think they are a huge problem wherever you go in Portugal.
The price of 7.50€ (winter) is inclusive and does include use of the hot shower.
The price list is there for Portuguese motorhomers who generally prefer the cost of their stay to be itemised.
The owner, Pedro introduced the all inclusive price because he realised that foreign motorhomers preferred it this way.


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

You are quite right in your comments Julie.

The 7.50€ price includes hot shower. I dont think you can find anywhere else that can offer a swimming pool, wifi, hot showers, water, 16A hook up, games room with satellite TV & football pitch for less money!!

It would be amazing to be near the beach and a bit farther away from the main road...... but then it will probably a dream :lol:


----------

